# Threatened Miscarriage



## loonbean (Jan 13, 2013)

hello! so I've been spotting since Wednesday... sometimes just when I wipe. sometimes a few drops of brown to dark red with some stringyness in it. I've had two blood cultures and my doctor said I have pretty low hcg and progesterone levels. I'm supposed to be 8w. she said my case is threatened miscarriage. I am very scared and worried... is there anything I can do? I have an ultrasound on Wednesday, which seems like an eternity away. I did flow yoga and light cycling on a stationary bike on Tuesday and Wednesday respectively. does the bleeding have any correlation with these? I'm already picturing worst case scenario...


----------



## mamacatsbaby (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry loonbean. If it's a m/c there's nothing you can do at this stage of pregnancy. I do wish you the best on Wednesday. Let us know how things go.


----------



## loonbean (Jan 13, 2013)

thank you. I guess one of the worst things too is that the doc was so clinical about it... she even told me to save the tissue ... that's why I am fearing the worst ... my DH is trying to be positive, but I can't .


----------



## mamacatsbaby (Jul 27, 2005)

Ugh, yeah, the lack of bedside manner that quite a few HCP's seem to have can be pretty brutal







. I know nothing anyone says or does right now will be able to help really but it sounds like you have a supportive DH and that's a beautiful thing. Is there anything you can do to try to distract yourself a little? Movies, bath, work? If your mind wonders that's fine, just get through each minute/half-hour/hour...


----------



## loonbean (Jan 13, 2013)

thank you mamacatsbaby... I've cooked, which usually takes my mind off things. I do have another blood culture scheduled to be drawn tomorrow morning. ugh. this is one of the worst things that could happen to someone who's a bit of a hypochondriac and worry wart...


----------



## loonbean (Jan 13, 2013)

another thing she mentioned was the possibility of an ectopic pregnancy. anyone out there who've had symptoms, etc?


----------



## mamacatsbaby (Jul 27, 2005)

Will be looking for your update tomorrow







. As far as experience with ectopics, I'm sure one of these other wonderful ladies will be along with some input. Maybe a search in these Loss forums would provide some insight as well? Definitely something you want to find out about ASAP.


----------



## loonbean (Jan 13, 2013)

i had an ultrasound tonight and no ectopic pregnancy.. thank Goodness!!! on the other hand, only a gestational sac with a yolk sac were present, no fetal pole. could it be that it's too early? but it doesn't make sense with my lmp... we're going to wait a week and do another ultrasound. i'm just glad that it's an intrauterine pregnancy, and not a tubal one.


----------



## mamacatsbaby (Jul 27, 2005)

Glad to hear that the pregnancy isn't ectopic loonbean. Let us know how the u/s goes!


----------



## loonbean (Jan 13, 2013)

this is going to be tmi.... bleeding now... passed a large clot this morning... intermittent cramps. how long does this last? I am emotionally and physically drained


----------



## loonbean (Jan 13, 2013)

my boobs are still very sore... when does that go away? I never had morning sickness, though...


----------



## mamacatsbaby (Jul 27, 2005)

How are you doing loonbean? You can still have pregnancy symptoms for a while even after a loss. I found this thread extremely helpful; it's accounts of the different loss experiences of various women. It's quite detailed so keep that in mind if you want to read the stories. I hope you're doing ok right now and that this process is as smooth as possible for you. Yes, absolutely emotionally and physically draining. Gentle, peaceful healing to you and again, I'm so sorry...


----------



## loonbean (Jan 13, 2013)

heard from the doctor today after having more blood drawn this morning... my hcg levels are down to 79.. so even though the big "gush" never happened, the m/c did happen.


----------



## mamacatsbaby (Jul 27, 2005)

I hope you're doing ok loonbean.


----------



## loonbean (Jan 13, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamacatsbaby*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi mamacatsbaby, i'm currently pregnant and am due 2/2014! yay!


----------

